# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Σχηματικο απο παλιο linear CDM 50 Watts

## @962fm@

Ψαχνω το σχηματικο απο το συγκεκριμενο linear, μιας και ο κατοχος εχει αλλαξει τους πυκνωτες
θελοντας να το φερει στο max για μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.
Ομως, τωρα πια επαψε να ειναι broadband (οσο ηταν δλδ  :Biggrin: ).

Ευχαριστω !

----------


## kiros

> Ψαχνω το σχηματικο απο το συγκεκριμενο linear, μιας και ο κατοχος εχει αλλαξει τους πυκνωτες
> θελοντας να το φερει στο max για μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.
> Ομως, τωρα πια επαψε να ειναι broadband (οσο ηταν δλδ ).
> 
> Ευχαριστω !



.............................................

----------


## @962fm@

Φιλε Γιαννη τι εγινε ?
μηπως εχεις το σχεδιο ?

----------


## SV2HIA

Ορίστε το σχηματικό σε Broadband.

----------

@962fm@ (08-11-14)

----------


## @962fm@

*1000 ευχαριστω* φιλε Αντωνη, με γλυτωσες απο πολυ τρεξιμο.

 :Thumbup1:

----------


## radium98

any pcb for that a layout want to try thanks

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/linear.html



πηγή: http://harryselectronics.co.nr/

----------

@962fm@ (09-11-14), 

αθικτον (27-01-16)

----------


## nikknikk4

*.
pll fm linear 20-50 watt broadband*


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post321184


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post405395

----------


## radium98

Nice help and share thanks  :Smile:

----------


## staurosv

ΧΩΡΙΣ  ΛΟΓΙΑ   50W  LAY

----------

radium98 (28-01-16), 

SV1EDG (27-05-15)

----------


## @962fm@

επαναφερω το θεματακι, επειδη οταν λαμβανεις βοηθεια, οφειλεις να την επιστρεψεις.

ελαβα λοιπον, το εν λογω σχηματικο, εκανα τις αλλαγες μου με επιτυχια (με οτι υλικα ειχα στην αποθηκη)
και αναρτω τα αποτελεσματα για πασα χρηση...  :Rolleyes: 
*
οι αλλαγες που εγιναν:*
*1.* στο αρχικο σχεδιο ηταν τα *BLY87C* + *BLW60C*
τα οποια, με 14,8vdc εδιναν *max 45w*.
τοποθετηθηκαν τα *2sc2628* + *BLY90*, τα οποια με 14.8vdc δινουν λιγο *πανω απο 50w*, με οδηγηση απο μισο watt.
*2.* αλλαχθηκαν πολλοι πυκνωτες με τιμες που θα δωσουν καλυτερη προσαρμογη
στη συχνοτητα που επιλεχθηκε να ειναι η κυρια.
*3.* αλλαχθηκαν τα πηνια με 3 και 2 σπειρες αντιστοιχα, διαμετρου 7mm και παχους 1mm,
το μηκος συρματος του πρωτου ειναι 7,5cm και του δευτερου 6,5cm.
*4.* στην πολωση του 2sc2628, αντικατασταθηκε η αντισταση με ενα VK200



το *PLL* που χρησιμοποιηθηκε ηταν της *Lesvos Electronic*


*τα αποτελεσματα:*
*SET*

*WATTS*

----------


## maouna

απλα για ενα προσθετο φιλτρο αρμονικων ψαχνεις που θα βαλεις στην εξοδο ετσι?

----------


## @962fm@

μια επιλογη ειναι αυτη που λες και η αλλη ειναι να αντικαταστησω το υπαρχον φιλτρο
με ενα αποδοτικοτερο σε μεγαλυτερο φασμα , επειδη αυτο ειναι αποδοτικο μονο χαμηλα, εντος μπαντας.

σχεδιαζω κατι τετοιο.... δωσε την αποψη σου αν θες...

rf_filter_1.png

ευχαριστω

----------


## maouna

με το υπαρχον φιλτρο του λινεαρ περνεις σε ολη τη μπαντα τα 50 watt εστω και με την ρυθμιση του τριμμερ 40pF?

----------


## @962fm@

οχι, το λεω πιο πανω...
ειναι ετσι φτιαγμενο που να βγαζει τη μεγιστη ισχυ χαμηλα (κοντα στην αρχη της μπαντας).
ο μεταβλητος ειναι σαν αυτον http://www.ebay.com/itm/272097712325?
οσο τον βιδωνω μου ριχνει ισχυ και οσο ξεβιδωνει δινει αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα ειναι αδρανης.
πιθανως βιδωνοντας μειωνει χωρητικοτητα και στο ξεβιδωμα ανεβαζει.

----------


## SRF

lpf9chb1.jpg 

Για δες αυτό!

----------


## @962fm@

Γιωργη, τι να πω ?  :Rolleyes: 
δειχνει ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο φιλτρο με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα εντος ζωνης ενδιαφεροντος.
με αποκοπη απο τους 121.506+ και σε ολη την περιοχη βλεπεις απο -30.5db εως και -67.65db.

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ !

----------


## crown

μηπωs γνωριζει κανειs τιs διαστασειs από την παταπανω πλακετα του LINEAR50W.jpg

----------


## crown

δεν γνωριζει κανειs τιs διαστασειs?

----------


## radiofonias

Μια και το έχω θα κατέβω το απόγεμα να μετρήσω τις διαστάσεις και θα στις δώσω.

----------


## kiros

> μηπωs γνωριζει κανειs τιs διαστασειs από την παταπανω πλακετα του LINEARΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 70186



133mmX87mm

----------

